# 18s on the cruze



## Cruzeguypei (Jul 28, 2018)

Hey everyone,
I'm new to the cruze world and I was wondering if an 18" rim with a 225/40-18 would fit my 2018 cruze Lt with rs package? (The car has 16s stock)
Thanks!


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

Cruzeguypei said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm new to the cruze world and I was wondering if an 18" rim with a 225/40-18 would fit my 2018 cruze Lt with rs package? (The car has 16s stock)
> Thanks!


Yes they will those are the same tire specs found on the Redline edition 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Cruzeguypei said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm new to the cruze world and I was wondering if an 18" rim with a 225/40-18 would fit my 2018 cruze Lt with rs package? (The car has 16s stock)
> Thanks!


Try this https://www.willtheyfit.com/ out to play with different tire/wheel combos.


----------



## Cruzeguypei (Jul 28, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> Try this https://www.willtheyfit.com/ out to play with different tire/wheel combos.


Thanks!


Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## brholman (6 mo ago)

They'll fit perfectly but expect a harsh ride.


----------

